# Which Local has the best website?



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I know some locals have some really nice websites. Ours really sucks at this point just because it hasn't been maintained.


----------



## Privateer (Jan 1, 2013)

Ours (Tampa 915) is kinda cool:

http://ibew915.org/

I'd like to see some other good ones.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.ibew48.com/index.cfm?forcedesktop=yes


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> http://www.ibew48.com/index.cfm?forcedesktop=yes


I see this template used quite a bit. Is this provided by the IBEW?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Privateer said:


> Ours (Tampa 915) is kinda cool:
> 
> http://ibew915.org/
> 
> I'd like to see some other good ones.


Very similar to local 48.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

jrannis said:


> Very similar to local 48.




Do you see the eagle on the bottom of the page?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Local 932.

Seriously this is the closest thing we have to a web page.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

jrannis said:


> I know some locals have some really nice websites. Ours really sucks at this point just because it hasn't been maintained.


Does LU-349 have a web site?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

http://lu134.org/


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

http://www.etuvic.com.au/

Frank


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.cletiselectric.com/


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

360max said:


> http://www.cletiselectric.com/


Awesome!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> http://lu134.org/


Really nice page. I would like to know what city you are in rather than your BAs name...:whistling2:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Frank Mc said:


> http://www.etuvic.com.au/
> 
> Frank


Frank, I saw a horse on your front page! A horse!!
Couldn't you guys put a kangaroo or a kola bear in there somewhere?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Does LU-349 have a web site?


Yeah but it's really out of date. Maybe we can get that horse from Victoria on ours.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

360max said:


> http://www.cletiselectric.com/


Thanks, I wrote "local" not loco.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jrannis said:


> Thanks, I wrote "local" not loco.



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

IBEW 103:whistling2:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

BBQ said:


> IBEW 103:whistling2:


Oh Bob. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

You lead me into temptation, I could not help it. :devil::devil::devil:


For the rest of you ... It was just a joke, please continue with John's thread. 


Here is the real 103. http://www.the103advantage.com/


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Here is the real question BBQ, I would not have even imagined there was such a website, though I guess literally everything is on the interwebs somewhere. Yet you went right to it, what is your login on that one, same name? Who is going to find him?:laughing::laughing: But please no pics.:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

s.kelly said:


> Here is the real question BBQ, I would not have even imagined there was such a website, though I guess literally everything is on the interwebs somewhere. Yet you went right to it, what is your login on that one, same name? Who is going to find him?:laughing::laughing: But please no pics.:laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


Here is the secret.

Of course now Google has taken note of my new interests and will be sending me odd Ads.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

The local here.

http://www.ibew82.org/


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

jrannis said:


> Frank, I saw a horse on your front page! A horse!!
> Couldn't you guys put a kangaroo or a kola bear in there somewhere?


Hi John

That was a pic from a union demonstration ,where the policemen were on horseback...

Frank


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

BBQ said:


> IBEW 103:whistling2:


Wow. :laughing: That was bad. :laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Awg-Dawg said:


> The local here.
> 
> http://www.ibew82.org/


Ok. THats a good one.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Frank Mc said:


> Hi John
> 
> That was a pic from a union demonstration ,where the policemen were on horseback...
> 
> Frank


Thanks. I was kinda surprised seeing a horse. I thought I read somewhere that you guys had some big spider that ate them all.


----------

